# Free used wading boots



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

I have a pair or Magellan wading boots that I don't use anymore. They strap on one is ripped but can be fixed and zipper is stuck but sure some WD-40 will fix it but the bottom soles are still really good I wore them up till last week when I got new ones. PM me if you would like them.


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

Size 11


----------



## trouttracker (Apr 1, 2005)

pm sent


----------



## derekforeal (Aug 5, 2010)

They gone yet?


----------

